

Ask HN: Recommended domain registrars in 2015? - basicallydan

Hello. I&#x27;m looking to transfer all my domains to a single registrar. I&#x27;m fed up with my current one (123-reg) and some others I&#x27;ve used for certain domains (Names.co.uk, EuroDNS) because they are poor at communicating prices and renewals and their websites are not fun to use. The last thread I could find on this subject was from 4 years ago [1] so I feel it&#x27;s fair to start a new one.<p>As far as important features are concerned, for me it&#x27;s the following, in order of importance.<p>1. Some way to easily find out how much my domain is going to cost next time I renew. On the list of &quot;My Domains&quot; I don&#x27;t just want a couple of &quot;manage&quot; links and an expiry date, I want to know how much my next renewal fee will be. Even better, tell me how much I spent on it last time. This is especially important if the price is going to go up.<p>2. Modern domain management tools which put an emphasis on user experience instead of upselling or hiding features which allow me to cancel stuff.<p>3. Free or very cheap transfer from other registrars.<p>4. No recent history of anti-neutrality policies - if they are actively pro-neutrality, even better.<p>I know it sounds like I&#x27;m asking a lot, but... any recommendations? Thank you :)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1766439
======
sjs382
I use name.com and I have no complaints. Their backend is simple and painless.

